
MIT discovers the location of memories: Individual neurons - prostoalex
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/123485-mit-discovers-the-location-of-memories-individual-neurons
======
mnkmnk
I saw the comments- 4 years ago. Hmm.. Seems like a bug.. But no, old article

------
umeshunni
Article is from 2012

